# first chuck



## john pen (Jun 26, 2006)

Im getting ready to do my first chuck roast in the WSM. Gonna pull it and use it in an app. for dinner tommarrow. I was figuring on doing it like a brisket ??? Taking it to 195ish ? Foil at 160ish ?  

Questions, comments, concerns...


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 26, 2006)

It will be interesting to see how this goes.  Brisket is a tough cut of meat.  Chuck is not a tough cut of meat.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 26, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Chuck is not a tough cut of meat.




I stand corrected


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 26, 2006)

I will watch this thread with anticipation and planning. :razz:


----------



## john pen (Jun 26, 2006)

Im doing a 3lb chuck roast..Iver never really seen a chuck roll, so I cant speak of it. Just put it in..also put a pan on the second rack to catch the drippings. Im going to skim off the grease and add the rest to the shredded meat...


----------



## Finney (Jun 27, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Bringing Chuckie home from BJ's


LOL... I love that pic.  =D>  =D>  =D> 


Love chuck roll.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 27, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Im getting ready to do my first chuck roast in the WSM. Gonna pull it and use it in an app. for dinner tommarrow. I was figuring on doing it like a brisket ??? Taking it to 195ish ? Foil at 160ish ?
> 
> Questions, comments, concerns...



Cliff you're gonna love the chuck!!  I foil mine at 165* then continue to cook till temps between 200*-205* or until it easily shreds with a fork.


----------



## cflatt (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree with everyone on this thread Cliff, chuck has become one of the the favorites here in the house. Just make sure and catch all those juices !


----------



## kickassbbq (Jun 27, 2006)

*Chucky????*

I smoke Chucky Roasts ALL the time.  I love pulled beef.
Check it out on my site.
PARTY!!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!!   www.kickassbbq.com 
ed


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 27, 2006)

My wife actually prefers pulled chuck to pulled pork #-o 
Dave


----------



## john pen (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, my first chuck is done...Id have to say Im not thrilled but Im not disappointed...I fell asleep and the alarm didnt go off (I prob set it wrong), so the meat ended in foil at 207...It'll serve its purpose well in an appatizer for dinner. Now Im intrigued, and will do another soon...





Throwing on some ribs now..prob gonna do the 3-2-1 due to time constrants (I overslept)...rubbed with WR...


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 27, 2006)

I can't stay awake long enough to do the stuff I want to do either. :grin:


----------



## john pen (Jun 27, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I can't stay awake long enough to do the stuff I want to do either. :grin:



Im toying with the fact that alcohol may play a large part in that problem for me.... 8-[


----------



## john pen (Jun 27, 2006)

I also wanted to add that my chuck and rib cook have Pecan wood added to the burn compliments of Wittdog...


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 27, 2006)

Well then,  to quote "Exactly" as it was once told to me.

 " *Son,  I can't stay awake long enough to drink like I used to*" #-o


----------



## bayoubooger (Jun 27, 2006)

*Chuck*

Cliff H, used to have a life tyme like your firebox...buy one of them big cheap stainless salad bowls, insert chuckie, cover with i-talian dressing til you got about 1/4" of extra in the bottom.. go out and flip the chuckie about every hour til you can't stand it any longer...try it!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 27, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Well, my first chuck is done...Id have to say Im not thrilled but Im not disappointed...



John what was it you didn't like?  Just curious, maybe there's a way it could've been better?


----------



## john pen (Jun 27, 2006)

I think I overcooked it. I havent pulled it yet. The inner middle part is good, the outside a little dry...Im going to do another soon, as my wife loves the bbq beef more than pork...


----------



## wittdog (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd eat that. Looks pretty good. John. What kind of app are you making with the chuck?


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 27, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> I think I overcooked it. I havent pulled it yet. The inner middle part is good, the outside a little dry...Im going to do another soon, as my wife loves the bbq beef more than pork...



You foiled it and it seems dry? Chuckie??! 

How big was it, what temp did you foil at and did you trim all external fat?

If you rest it in the foil for a couple of hours after it's cooked, then pull I'd be suprised if it still seemed dry to you ... but maybe that finish temp isn't to your liking.

Something else you could try is raising the temp if you cooked it low this time. Go hotter, up to like 260ºF pit temp. I recall doing a whole blade (chuck roll is in this cut somewhere I think) cut up, at about 210ºF without foil. It took forever (like 24+ hours) and was dry. (It was January and about -30ºF AND windy AND I used LOTS of water in the pan ... learning experience.  #-o )


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 27, 2006)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> If you rest it in the foil for a couple of hours after it's cooked, then pull I'd be suprised if it still seemed dry to you ... but maybe that finish temp isn't to your liking.



Yep, I agree.  Let it rest and the juices will redistribute themselves.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 28, 2006)

Still looks yummy to me.  =P~  =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Looked tasty to me John :!:


----------

